# Battalion30five up



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Guys great GT-R community growing on FB.

Feel free to join, it's closed to the public so you post in hoons and video.

You'll need to search in groups to find it, or use the tags Nissan R35 GT-R, Nissan GT-R


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Great group you've set up mate!!

Should get some good content over the next few months


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Does batallion mean 'R'? Lol


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Great idea mate,,, Just need some videos now,
Goldie


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

MattGTR750 said:


> Does battalion mean 'R'? Lol


battalion
b***601;***712;tal***618;***601;n/
noun
1.
a large body of troops ready for battle, especially an infantry unit forming part of a brigade.
synonyms:	unit, regiment, brigade, force, garrison, division, squadron, squad, company, section, detachment, contingent, legion, corps, troop, group; More



:thumbsup:


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Like it :smokin:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Mr Fox is in.


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

CT17 said:


> Mr Fox is in.


Welcome a board Rich :squintdan


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

And I haven't even got an R35. Yet. :chuckle:


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

CT17 said:


> And I haven't even got an R35. Yet. :chuckle:


YET


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

CT17 said:


> And I haven't even got an R35. Yet. :chuckle:


So come on when is it due?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Buzby said:


> So come on when is it due?


I can have a Recaro interior early March or a Premium late June.

To be honest I don't really care as there are advantages with each, so I've gone for the Recaro which will make a change as the MY10 and MY11 I had both came with the premium interior.

So should have it in about three weeks or so...


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

CT17 said:


> I can have a Recaro interior early March or a Premium late June.
> 
> To be honest I don't really care as there are advantages with each, so I've gone for the Recaro which will make a change as the MY10 and MY11 I had both came with the premium interior.
> 
> So should have it in about three weeks or so...


I know the 32 has been a great project, but how long has it been between the 35's ha ha, all you need now is a 33 and 34 and it'll nearly be a full house.

Brilliant mate I'm excited for you, what colours did you go for?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Buzby said:


> I know the 32 has been a great project, but how long has it been between the 35's ha ha, all you need now is a 33 and 34 and it'll nearly be a full house.
> 
> Brilliant mate I'm excited for you, what colours did you go for?


I've gone for the new metallic red with the gold flake, with the old Recaro black trim.
The posh interiors (beige and red) look a bit suspect to me, increase the waiting time and cost...... £3,500!


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

CT17 said:


> I've gone for the new metallic red with the gold flake, with the old Recaro black trim.
> The posh interiors (beige and red) look a bit suspect to me, increase the waiting time and cost...... £3,500!


Sounds perfect :thumbsup:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Ill have to sign up to this


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm in...


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

saucyboy said:


> Ill have to sign up to this


Get it done Sauce!



Johnny G said:


> I'm in...


Nice one bud


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Quick update!

90+ members in 48 hours so it's coming along nicely, equally the purpose of the group is not to detract from here but merely compliment our passion for all things GT-R.

We've attracted some great names like AMS amongst other leading tuners/mappers, GTR Life and GTR projects alongside the usual suspects from here and across the pond.

There's lots of interesting stuff and development work going so fell free to join and introduce yourself as well as inviting your friends.

TO JOIN

There has been a little confusion over this process so here's a simple guide....

1. Search Battalion30five
2. Like the landing page (this registers you and also helps vet members)
3. Max GT-R will contact you with the membership
4. Check your group notifications on FB
5. Introduce yourself and post in 

It's a closed group so it's out of the public domain but you do have the ability to invite other R35 owner's (friends) without any hang ups from admin.

Come and join the party :squintdan


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Liked


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Liked it too


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Liked!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Buzby said:


> TO JOIN
> 
> There has been a little confusion over this process so here's a simple guide....
> 
> ...


I was a little confused. I think I sent you a msg on Facebook buzby.


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

All approved :wavey:


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

A little confused but have joined! lol


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

liked under my name paul walker


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

pwpro said:


> liked under my name paul walker


Bit off topic but does Pwpro have a Facebook page I can like and get regular doses of sexy wrapped cars on my news feed?


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

SamboGrove said:


> Bit off topic but does Pwpro have a Facebook page I can like and get regular doses of sexy wrapped cars on my news feed?


https://www.facebook.com/pw.pro.1 :squintdan


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

pwpro said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pw.pro.1 :squintdan


Bosh! Why couldn't I find that when I searched?!


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

SamboGrove said:


> Bosh! Why couldn't I find that when I searched?!


possibly as technically adept as i am lol 

where you surprised to see what we are currently wrapping :runaway:


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

buzzysingh said:


> A little confused but have joined! lol


Why?


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Joined up as well.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Great idea 
full of like minded petrol heads, with a GTR35 in common ,
Goldie


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

goldgtr35 said:


> Great idea
> full of like minded petrol heads, with a GTR35 in common ,
> Goldie


200+ members and counting :squintdan there are some serious cars on there


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Hmmm still not accepted...


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Buzby said:


> Why?


Trying to figure out what's behind this magic door!!


----------



## Kristiano (Dec 14, 2013)

I've liked it but no response. :-(


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

There is also a Battalion30five page on Instagram now  very useful for connecting R35 owners..


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

in
.


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Kristiano said:


> I've liked it but no response. :-(


Friend request Max Gt-r bud


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

GULP!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Can't wait for the next milestone!


----------



## Pars911 (Oct 27, 2013)

Liked! Just waiting for approval


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Pars911 said:


> Liked! Just waiting for approval


Hey bud pm me your FB name, if you havent already been approved


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Pars911 said:


> Liked! Just waiting for approval




Me too:thumbsup:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Buzby said:


>


Who is this girl and where can I see more of her?


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi mate,

Goldie suggested I join up so I've requested access today if you wouldn't mind approving me?

Cheers,

Daz


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Still growing in strength , 
opcorn:opcorn:
More videos please

Goldie


----------



## swoody123 (Apr 19, 2014)

i'm in


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Waiting for approval.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

goldgtr35 said:


> Still growing in strength ,
> opcorn:opcorn:
> More videos please
> 
> Goldie


Stu (or China) let me know how to upload Vids


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Brad1979 said:


> Waiting for approval.


You're approved Brad


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

Resurrecting an old thread - is anyone able to approve my request to join Battalion?


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

cant see requests but if you pm me your facebook profile I will invite you


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Just checked, looks like the settings have changed and now an admin needs to approve invites. I can still try and invite you though


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

matthewk said:


> Just checked, looks like the settings have changed and now an admin needs to approve invites. I can still try and invite you though


Thanks, you have PM


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I think an admin has to approve. I know Max isn't well at the mo so hasn't been on as much recently. I can shoot him a message if you want though?


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

SamboGrove said:


> I think an admin has to approve. I know Max isn't well at the mo so hasn't been on as much recently. I can shoot him a message if you want though?


Much appreciated, thanks


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I've PM'd you Max.


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm in, thanks ***** and Matthew


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

No probs :thumbsup:

Introduce yourself and get some pics up :thumbsup:


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

to be fair its a nice little page


----------

